# Intel releasing Kabylake X series CPUs - 18 cores 36 threads



## ranaprathap (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 30, 2017)

The new MacBook Pros are rumoured to have Kabylake processors, and up to 32GB Ram (and a price drop). I guess we'll find out next week! If this is the case, I'll be going shopping.


----------



## Fab (May 30, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> The new MacBook Pros are rumoured to have Kabylake processors, and up to 32GB Ram (and a price drop). I guess we'll find out next week! If this is the case, I'll be going shopping.



Make sure you bring 3 grand with you


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 30, 2017)

If a new MB Pro with those specs is available for $3K, I'll take it. My 2013 was $2800 and still going strong, paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Fab (May 30, 2017)

I hope so man, I too have been eagerly awaiting to see how this update plays out. Not because I need it but you know...its fun


----------



## charlieclouser (May 30, 2017)

18 cores. *drool*


----------



## wayne_rowley (May 30, 2017)

18 cores and 36 threads would be good, except for:

https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ws-10-audio-dropouts-on-multi-core-CPU-setups


----------



## EvilDragon (May 30, 2017)

I am somehow convinced MS will lift that limitation in one of updates... we all just need to push at them (but more probably - DAW devs should).


----------



## benatural (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd buy one and throttle the core count just for Nuendo if I was in the market. I read somewhere - can't remember where - the base clock for i9's is 3.3 GHz and can be oc'd to 4.3 GHz (or was it 4.5), but I haven't been able to verify it anywhere else.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2017)

The issue is not with Nuendo only, but with ALL DAWs running on W10.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 1, 2017)

Fab said:


> Make sure you bring 3 grand with you


3 grand??? Come on, this is Apple we're talking about. Their 2.7GHz quad-core i7 MBP costs $2600.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 4, 2017)

I'll stick with my 6ghz dual core and Windows XP.
Then bounce all 260 tracks.


----------



## Fab (Jun 5, 2017)

so...imac pro then


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's another reason to like the X.
Audio apps don't really need Cache but plug in FX and synths are what slows down a DAW.
Cache is always a performance boost for us.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 8, 2017)

Seems 7.5GHz on the new Cache of the i7 7740k.
I don't even need 4.8ghz for my work.
Maybe some Octo Oscillator VSTi.


----------



## NameOfBand (Jun 11, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Seems 7.5GHz on the new Cache of the i7 7740k.
> I don't even need 4.8ghz for my work.
> Maybe some Octo Oscillator VSTi.


Sorry for my lack of knowledge on this subject, but for what would a CPU that runs at 7,5 GHz with only 2 cores be good for? Live performance? And isn't this high clock speed much higher than consumer CPU:s ever had before? Is this an extreme overclocking or something?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 11, 2017)

Well it's 4 core.
Speed tests the silicone at higher temps and higher Watts.
The results of 7.5 shows the new chips are fierce.
They had to raise the Watts but 112 Watts isn't that bad.

140-160 Watts for these massive multi core beasts is just too much heat for a 1U ATX Chassis.
Plus live work isn't usually needing big machines unless you're sequencing MIDI.


----------

